# What Would Happen??? FF Mixing Question



## Dartluv (Dec 27, 2006)

What would happen if some flightless flies got in with wingless?
would they breed and morph or not?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I had this question. I got a batch of flying flies (WHICH SUCKS!), and asked if I could mix them with my flightless flies and still get flightless offspring. I was told by several reputible people that flying + flightless fruit flies = flying fruit flies.

So I don't know from experiance, but this is what I was told. I would not mix any flies that can fly with those that cannot.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I just realized that wasn't your question at all, sorry I read wrong. Now I feel stupid and I don't know how to answer your ACTUAL question. Hey, atleast now you know what happen when you mix flight capable and flight hadicaped flies.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

But the answer is still the same. Flightless + wingless = flying flies. Each strain is homozygous recessive on different loci. So mixing provides dominant alleles at both loci which means the offspring have fully formed wings plus fully formed flight muscles.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, I remember someone mentioning that in my thread too, probably you Brent


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Dartluv said:


> What would happen if some flightless flies got in with wingless?
> would they breed and morph or not?


What would happen is simple, one day you would open a culture and a cloud of FFs would come flying out at you.


----------



## Dartluv (Dec 27, 2006)

Well i thought that wingless were a little small and i feed out flightless so
im just going to feed out wingless till i get some flightless


----------



## jaysnakes (Jul 5, 2006)

This just happened to me about a month back. I assume one flightless made it into one of my newly made wingless cultures. When I took off the lid for feeding I got a nice surprise of a black mist in my face. :lol: That black mist turned out to be a few hundred flyers that lingered around in my house for days. So yes it only takes one to ruin a culture.


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

Whenever I get a new culture starting to morph, I look inside to check if there are any flying, just as a precautionary measure. If so, I open the culture outside to let the flying ones out.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Is anyone here still playing with mixed cultures of melanos and hydei? I know they got some recs in earlier threads. Wonder if Turkish gliders can be mixed?


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I've never mixed hydei and melanogaster intentionally, but occasionally I've had them get mixed together accidentally. It never worked well for me, the melanogaster always took over the cultures in time, and eventually I got no hydei out of them.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Within the same species, you do not want to mix the different strains. Even turkish gliders and regular gliders because even tho their names are similar, they are different genetic mutations. Keep it to one genetic strain of each species per culture.

Melanogaster and hydei DO NOT hybridize. There have been people who've gotten fliers when mixing these species, and these are NOT hybrids, but rather they got fliers in their culture just like you would with a non-mixed culture. I have mixed the species for years, and started that early in my frogging because a well known frogger recomended it to me and he had done it for even longer. The tricky part is making new cultures... the melanos and hydei won't boom at the same time, so you basically need two mixed cultures booming different species around the same time so you can use the primarily melano from one culture and primarily hydei from another culture to make a nicely mixed culture of flies. Or you can just have a melanogaster only culture as well, of the same strain of melano, and just make new cultures when the hydei boom and use melanos from the melano only cultures to get the right amount of melano. I like the mixed cultures because something is always booming in them it seems and my hydei do better.

As for the other species in culture (mulleri, simulans and buzzarti) I wouldn't recomend tossing them into the mixed cultures because I don't know if they actually would hybridize or not.


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

I didn't even mix my FF and i had a couple flyers after they morphed.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Didn't mix them on purpose anyways... plenty of ways to get unintentional introductions to a culture and get fliers. 

"Morphed" always makes me think of frogs... I don't think bugs "morph" (short for metamorphose) as much as they... well pupate to go into the pupae stage, and... what is the term... not really hatch as much as emerge (or so they say for butterflies and moths which are much more glamorous and thus get the pretty words).


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> Didn't mix them on purpose anyways... plenty of ways to get unintentional introductions to a culture and get fliers.
> 
> "Morphed" always makes me think of frogs... I don't think bugs "morph" (short for metamorphose) as much as they... well pupate to go into the pupae stage, and... what is the term... not really hatch as much as emerge (or so they say for butterflies and moths which are much more glamorous and thus get the pretty words).


I think a caterpillar turning into a butterfly is the classic example of metamorphosis. I think I know what you are getting at though but rather than repeat it here, let's just let our friends at wikipedia help us out as they have an excellent entry for metamorphosis: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metamorphosis_(biology)


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2007)

The gene that makes fruit flies flightless is a recessive gene- that means that if you mix regular (flying) FF's with the flightless FF's normal gene will replace the recessive gene and you will wind up with with fliers. In short flightless FF's + flying FF's =flying FF's ,its all due to the genetics.


----------

